# CiCAR Review - Oliva Serie V Lancero



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello my fellow cigar lovers. I have decided to change my format to include a little more structure, so here we go:

*Cigar:* Oliva Serie V Lancero
*Country of Origin:* Nicaragua
*Date of Purchase:* 06/22/08 (gift from guado)
*Date of Burn:* 07/02/08
*Food Pairing:* none
*Drink Pairing:* Starbucks Iced Triple Grande Vanilla Breve' latte'

*Prelight:*
Smell: nutty, sweet/spice, leather
Construction: solid, but cracked head (before cutting), smooth, rustic (no gloss) wrapper

*Initial burn:*
Flavor: There is a great deal of toasted nuts and bread along with hints of floral notes
Draw: Medium (preferred)
Burn: Even with easy lighting

*Mid-burn:*
Flavor: Hints of leather, pencil lead, and spice are introduced while maintaining the typical Nicaraguan sweet/spice
Draw: Same
Burn: Even
Additional: Strong, firm ash that is white with nice burn ridges

*End burn:*
Flavor: Started to turn semi-blah towards the last 2 inches or so, and remained to the last inch

*Overall:*
Impression: This cigar was not a "powerhouse" but it was not meant to be either. I have found this to be the lightest smoke in the line, but perfect in construction, draw, and burn. There was a multitude of yummy flavors, but towards the end the cigar began to disappoint a little and burn hot.
Smoke time: 1 hour, 7 minutes down to 1 inch

*Rating:*
88 - Good cigar, would recommend

Thanks all...Let me know what you think of the new format!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

WOOT! CiCar Reviews!!

I had my first Oliva today, and now I'm drooling over the prospect of picking up some V's.. I had a G i think.. 

Looks really good, and the new system is very clean and easy to read!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great review and pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very nice review! Lancero is my favorite Serie V after the torpedo.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Good review as usual,WOW i think you need a bigger lighter...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

mmmm V lancero. Too bad i only have like 5 left! one of my favorites.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

paint said:


> Good review as usual,WOW i think you need a bigger lighter...


That's a $59.95 Lotus Table lighter...Best investment ever!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice review, that looks like a complicated cup of coffee there!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

SVB said:


> That's a $59.95 Lotus Table lighter...Best investment ever!


That lighter is wind proof huh!looks like a great lighter,just bustin your chops bro...:brick:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I believe it is wind proof  It lights a cigar in like 2 seconds...No need to "turn and burn"!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Either your hands are very small or you smoked a churchill?? At least thats the way it looks in the pics.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> Either your hands are very small or you smoked a churchill?? At least thats the way it looks in the pics.


Dang, you caught my insecurity...I am 6' 1.5" and have the same size hands as my wife...my mom says they're "piano hands"...Well, can't really do anything about certain body parts...you get what you're dealt by the good Lord...I CAN palm a basketball though (barely).

Oh, and if the funny joke of "you know what small hands means" comes to mind, let me remind you that my wife is having twins by me (until proven otherwise!)

PS - It's a Lancero...did you read the title?!?!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice review. Like the lighter a lot.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I have petite corona fingers!


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

this is one of my favorite cigars, glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Nice review, the Lancero V is Darren's Godiva's favorite cigar.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Great review. The Serie V lancero is one of my favorites. I would suggest punching this cigar instead of cutting.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

zion698 said:


> I would suggest punching this cigar instead of cutting.


Why, out of curiousity?


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I need to smoke another. Rhonda bought a box, which is still pretty full. Everybody's loving this cigar, but the first one I tried didn't overwhelm me. Time to revisit and see if I still feel the same.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

yes!! oliva V, i doubted it at first...but now i know its truly a beast !


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

SVB said:


> Why, out of curiousity?


I've tried it both ways. 1) It keeps more of the cap intact. Its easy to cut too much with such a small cap. 2) With such a small ring gauge you don't want the cigar to over heat. So for me having that small punch helps me sip the cigar instead taking big draws. 3) I think it helps to focus smoke onto the tongue, which helps me to pick up the flavors better.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice review for a nice smoke!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> I need to smoke another. Rhonda bought a box, which is still pretty full. Everybody's loving this cigar, but the first one I tried didn't overwhelm me. Time to revisit and see if I still feel the same.


I have only had one too and I was thinking the same thing:biggrin:


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Pencil lead? MMMMMMMM..


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Good review, nice shots!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice review and pics


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Good review SVB! I am curious about the pencil lead flavor....I'm suckin on a #2 now to get a reference. Good pics...you guys are crackin me up with driving, smoking and taking photos at the same time....I'd be wrapped around a telephone pole if I tried that.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great review and pics!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I really like the V Lancero - I've got several in the humi and it's hard to pass over them each time I'm looking for something to smoke.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Great review, and pics.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great smoke - and a fine review. I love all of the V's - just had a double-toro this morning on my way to work!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Pics Dude


----------

